
Gallery Owner Arrested After Placing Spoon Sculpture at Purdue Pharma (2018) - ilamont
https://www.courant.com/news/connecticut/hc-news-stamford-opioids-spoon-sculpture-0623-story.html
======
kstenerud
I wonder why he's being charged with "interfering with police"? From the
article:

"The interactions between Alvarez and police were cordial. While waiting to
issue the summons, the gallerist and the cops chatted amiably about civic
matters and the opioid epidemic."

~~~
dandellion
You might find this interesting, where a lawyer explains why should never say
a single word to the police, under any circumstances:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-7o9xYp7eE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-7o9xYp7eE)

------
100100010001
Alas, if you have enough money the government won’t look twice. However, mess
with the money buying government officials and you WILL go to jail.

~~~
bayareanative
Assange on one side and Sackler family on the other.

Eventually, the people rise up and separate the heads from the bodies of the
Marie Antoinettes.

------
lovemenot
Using art in this way is especially effective since the owners of Purdue
pharma are large patrons of the arts. It should become more difficult for the
art-world to hold their noses while taking the money.

[https://www.vox.com/future-
perfect/2019/3/26/18282383/sackle...](https://www.vox.com/future-
perfect/2019/3/26/18282383/sackler-opioids-purdue-museums-donation)

------
duxup
This is some good quality civil disobedience.

There's some concern about the charges but "criminal misdemeanor" seems pretty
on the ball here. It's not good civil obedience without some risk of a
misdemeanor.

------
d-sc
I’m normally pretty in support of free speech. But this here is pretty
straightforward, the person put a large object in a commonly used path. If I
did a similar thing at a local school, library or gun manufacturer, I probably
would face similar repercussions.

------
trentmb
Add 2018 to the title please.

------
ChoGGi
I hope to see a follow up article in a few days about a flash mod dumping
piles of spoons next.

~~~
nkurz
Actual followup article is here:

 _A giant sculpture of a bent, burnt heroin spoon, which was illegally
unloaded in front of the Stamford headquarters of Purdue Pharma in June
[2018], was placed temporarily in front of the Massachusetts State House on
Friday and given as a gift to the state’s Attorney General Maura T. Healey to
thank her for her leadership in the state’s fight against opioid addiction._

[https://www.courant.com/news/connecticut/hc-news-giant-
heroi...](https://www.courant.com/news/connecticut/hc-news-giant-heroin-spoon-
massachusetts-state-house-20181026-story.html)

------
RobLach
2018

I wonder how to show went

------
oil25
GDPR strikes again!

> Unfortunately, our website is currently unavailable in most European
> countries. We are engaged on the issue and committed to looking at options
> that support our full range of digital offerings to the EU market. We
> continue to identify technical compliance solutions that will provide all
> readers with our award-winning journalism.

~~~
Nextgrid
It’s not the GDPR’s fault if their (apparently) award-winning journalism comes
with stalking.

~~~
sharperguy
All websites collect data on visitors. They don't want to expose themselves to
the risk of being fined by the EU for not following their detailed
regulations, when they have very few customers from there. It doesn't
necessarily mean they're doing anything beyond what most websites in the EU
are doing.

~~~
perfmode
sites don’t need to collect data. it’s a choice which comes with a cost

~~~
fuzz4lyfe
sites also don't need to be prohibited from collecting data, that too is a
choice with a cost as shown here.

~~~
Nextgrid
Disagreed.

You are allowed to invite your friends home and interact with them without
having to keep a mandatory spying device in your house to record the
interaction.

Why should spying be allowed when you make a web search or click on a link?

~~~
fuzz4lyfe
Whats spying? In this situation they are merely recording signals that your
device is sending to them. If you don't like the operator having the
information contained within or inferred by those signals simply don't send
them. Many plugins and browsers exist for that sole purpose.

~~~
Nextgrid
> merely recording signals that your device is sending to them

They are not just recording the signals your device sends them to retrieve the
page. They are serving pieces of malware (ads) that cause your device to
fingerprint itself and then send back _more_ signals containing personal data.

